# Dappled Boer Buck?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a small herd of does and a Spanish buck currently. I plan on keeping my doelings out of my Spanish buck. I have been looking at a young dappled boer buckling for this fall. he is red with a white strip on his belly, and goldish dapples every where else. He is not registered but is fullblood boer. Do you guys think that he would bring up the price on my kids? Do dapples sell better where you are located? He has great size and is a wide boy, let me know what you think I should do.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here he is.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What are selling your kids for mainly? Meat? Or market wethers for 4h?
If you have people around you that buy 4h animals I think a lot of people would like the dappled/colored goats better. But if your selling for just meat I don't know how much the color will matter.
I think you could get a little more for dappled goats. Mostly because of the color and people like color.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

IF he throws dqpples yes that will increase price...at least around here....people are insane for dapples around me. I have 12 people on a waiting list for dapples. Now again IF he throws dapples. I have learned that it is not all that easy to get dapples. So with what I have learned this kidding I would pay a bit extra for a dapple buckling but I don't know if I would throw my whole life savings into getting one. I would be royally ticked if I didn't get this buck at a great price with the small amount of dappled kids I have had.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is beautiful!!! Yes I do see higher prices for dappled boers. Especially his dappled have grey in them!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well she wants only 300 for him (weaned). I would be selling them as meat or breeding stock, but I would like to sell them as 4h projects, but what are the requirements for them to be sold as 4h? Also I know registered dapples sell pretty high, but I never normally see unregistered sold anywhere. Will his grey dapples stay grey? Do most dappled bucks produce dappled kids? my does have normal boer markings, and my Spanish ones are black and white, do you think there would be any chance to get black dappled kids out of some?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I do see unregistered boer bucks for sale for higher prices. There is a possibility that his grey dappled would change but however they could stay the same. And if your does and black there is a possibility for black dapples. Hopefully his dapples will continue to stay grey. Is he registered??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

IMO $300 is not bad. His dapples will turn to a off white....my little doeling is changing right now . The Spanish sounds like she has a chance to have dapples....the others not so much. But you could end up with dapple heads or even some dapple paints but the red heads are a very dominate marking. Now the question to ask your self dapples aside is do you like the looks of this buckling??? His body how he's growing ect? If yes then see the dqpples as a bonus. Like I said dapples are not as easy to get as one would think. I bred my very loud dapple buck to my black Nubian doe with white spots all over and they had a red doeling and a kinda grey color with like 5 spots that you can't see very well going down the back. I also bred him to a blotchy....kids dappled I guess kiko/Boer and they gave me red heads. I just don't want to see you be disappointed if you are only wanting dapples out of the deal. But if you like him and you can afford him I say give it a try  as for commercial dapples go I have seen a very dappled doeling sell for $300 her sister which only had a few spots sell for $250 and a friend of mine sold a black dapple buckling for $600. Like I said people are crazy for them right now


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

He is not registered, and my boer does aren't fullblood boer, but about 75% boer and 25% kiko.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I think he would be a grey addition especially since you don't mind if your goats are registered or not 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*great not grey haha 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

